# TECUMSEH motor /Sleeve hitch Tillor



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

cruisin cruisin cruisin cruisin 
I would like to ask if anyone on the TRACTOR FORUM has ever used the :tractorsm " CRAFTSMAN 8HP SLEEVE HITCH TILLER ATTACHMENT 
# 917-242484 with the TECUMSEH ENGINE?" I just bought an almost new one along with a "DOZER BLADE" total hours on the tiller was about 4/5 and the DB about 6/7 hours for a really good price almost free.NANA NANA . Not to brag but I just wanted to know if it is like that engine to run uneven at a slow speed but at the higher speed at work it is just great.. The guy bought a bigger tractor and I was at the proper place . Do any of ya'll know if there is an adjustment for the carburetor?:question: :question: 
SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
I have the same tiller and it runs the same as yours. Idles kinda sloppy but under load runs real smooth and strong. Haven't tried to adjust the idle yet since I've only used it about 3 times. The first was when I got it and was about 35-40 degrees outside and figured I'd wait until a warm day before playing with the carb. The second and third times just wanted to get the job done and said I'd do the next time, you know how that goes.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
There is an idle adjustment screw on the carb, it has a cap over it. Did you get the manual with it? If not I could scan some pages for you if you like.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Sam
> There is an idle adjustment screw on the carb, it has a cap over it. Did you get the manual with it? If not I could scan some pages for you if you like. *


 :s
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:spinsmile 
Thank you that would be great if you would scan me a page or so. This poor guy had some really bad times and he said he had the manual for the tiller but then only had it for the DB. I also have some of that chrome to put on it so it will match the tractor along with the RED/WHITE/BLUE pin striping. I have had othere that you could adjust them but this one I was not sure. frown 
Thanks SAM SAMSRAM


----------

